# Query about the Dot Mac server



## Adonsa (Sep 2, 2005)

Any apple employee,
Hi,

What kind of hardware comprises the .Mac server,  and where (geographic location) is it located?

Another question, if I may?

What forum software does this
http://discussions.info.apple.com/
run on?  It looks similiar to Jelsoft vBulletin, (especially the http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@119.4as6awW29pi.0@tiger
sub forum) but vBulletin isn't listed at the bottom.

Thanks, and happy Labor Day
Adonsa


----------



## fryke (Sep 2, 2005)

vBulletin is used here on macosx.com, Apple seems to use different software, actually. .Mac probably isn't "hosted on one server", but rather on a network of servers. Why would you want to know all this?


----------



## Adonsa (Sep 2, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> ....Mac probably isn't "hosted on one server", but rather on a network of servers. Why would you want to know all this?



Thank you for replying.  Just curious.  What kind of hardware comprises this network of servers and, geogaphically, where are they located?


----------



## Adonsa (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Mr. Fryke,
There was a rumor back when dot mac went from free to fee based, (I think it was posted to Usenet) that dot mac was being contracted out to a firm that ran  it on windows boxes.  Is there any truth to that rumor?   Most firms are proud of what they do, and proud of their choice of equipment.  Over time, several web host organizations personally gave me tours of their facilities, showed me the servers which they are truely proud of.  If Dot Mac runs on G5 servers, why doesn't Apple convey pride in this?  It would certainly set the right example for customers to follow.  

The conspicious absence of hardware/location of Dot Mac begs the question.

I'm not asking for any "close hold" information.  I'm not asking for anything that would allow me to go anywhere near those servers.  As a Macintosh user, I want to share the pride and joy of knowing that they run Dot Mac on a G-5(s) if that' is, in fact, true.  OK, I'll try to improve the questions.

What kind of server hardware and/or operating system does Dot Mac (mac.com) run on? (Is it Mac or is it other than Mac?)
Geographically speaking, where is Dot Mac physically located (what state/province and what country - or just, what country)?
If Dot Mac is contracted to a firm other than Apple Computer, what is the name of the firm?
Do you know the answers?

If I'm asking something inappropriate, please enlighten me why this is inappropriate?
If I'm asking too much, what, specifically, am I asking "too much" of, and why?

Thank you, Mr. Fryke, for allowing me to post this.
Adonsa


----------



## symphonix (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm pretty certain that these servers are all Apple XServe G5s running WebObjects as their content management software, although I'm sure a lot of the software is written, or at least adapted, for in-house use.

I remember reading about a "probe" carried out by some people much more technically savvy than me, who tested the web servers used by several major IT companies. Sun was found to be running as many as a third of their servers on Windows, while Microsoft was found to be running around 10% of their servers on Linux. Apple, however, passed without embarrassment, all scans indicating their servers were pure Apple hardware and software.


----------



## aliensub (Sep 4, 2005)

According to netcraft they are runnning "os x" servers (or Darwin to be precise)
You can read more here: http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://mac.com


----------



## TommyWillB (Sep 4, 2005)

aliensub said:
			
		

> According to netcraft they are runnning "os x" servers (or Darwin to be precise)
> You can read more here: http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://mac.com


It looks like NetCraft is reporting on some front-end caching mechanism for thier HTTP site.

The file server stuff is over WebDAV... Right? Is that also HTTP?


How is it possible for the OS=Linux but the Web server to be "Apache/1.3.33 Darwin"?

Darwin != Linux...

Confused...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, seeing as how you can configure those things to report any information you want, perhaps someone at Apple has manually configured them to report that information...

Just a wild guess I pulled out of my butt, but hey...


----------



## fryke (Sep 4, 2005)

Also, if it's really a mix of machines that serves .Mac (and I'm pretty sure of that), maybe some linux servers provide some things while Mac OS X Server providers other stuff... And WebDAV is http, yes.


----------



## Adonsa (Sep 4, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> ... while Microsoft was found to be running around 10% of their servers on Linux. ...


  Heaven help the admin if Steve Balmer finds out.  

Thanks much for your reply,
Adonsa


----------



## TommyWillB (Sep 6, 2005)

www.microsoft.com runs Linux? Up to a point ...


BTW, this also give the answer to my question about the "impossible combination" of OS and Web server.


----------

